# Bei AXIS-Start gleich WebService starten



## rapthor (9. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt eine Weile im Netz gesucht und immer Anleitungen gefunden, wie man mittels WSDD-Datei seinen WebService in AXIS installiert. Dies geschieht ja mit folgender Kommandozeile:

java org.apache.axis.client.AdminClient deploy.wsdd

Nun möchte ich jedoch, dass mein WebService dauerhaft eingetragen ist. Ich möchte nicht jedes Mal dieses Kommando eingeben müssen. Kann ich den WebService irgendwie permanent eintragen?


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2006)

> Nun möchte ich jedoch, dass mein WebService dauerhaft eingetragen ist. Ich möchte nicht jedes Mal dieses Kommando eingeben müssen. Kann ich den WebService irgendwie permanent eintragen?



Wenn Du den Web Service auf die von Dir beschriebene Art installierst, ist er doch dauerhaft installiert.


----------



## rapthor (10. Feb 2006)

Ist ja doch einfacher als ich dachte  Danke!


----------

